# The Cardiff Bus  song.



## 1927 (Sep 13, 2012)

Isnt exactly honest as the words crap drivers dont appear anywhere in the song!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 13, 2012)

maindy tremorfa pontcanna adamsdown 

most drives are sound im extensive e


----------



## 1927 (Sep 13, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> maindy tremorfa pontcanna adamsdown
> 
> most drives are sound im extensive e


 
I like the way Maybe Tomorrow became Maindy Tremorfa, very clever!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol I wouldn't call them all crap inconsiderate sometimes, yes and some of them drive like fucking lunatics. My main beef with them is when they don't stop even when they've obviously seen you - who the fuck do they think pays their wages?

0/10 for the song though.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2012)

i loves it! 
only just seen it
tidy


----------



## Balham (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice, I'll soon be humming that along with the Northern line song, annoying friends and neighbours to my hearts content.


----------

